# Anyone have supplies for sale in Arkansas?



## aplusproppres (Oct 13, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone in Arkansas was wanting to sell any of their property preservation supplies. Mainly knobs, deadbolts, lockboxes, etc. We order Off MFS but with shipping it's so expensive. I'm willing to travel to pick up if anyone in surrounding areas are selling their stuff in bulk at a fair price. Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H740 using Tapatalk


----------

